# Teto do Metrodome Minneapolis ruiu



## iceworld (13 Dez 2010 às 02:06)

A neve intensa provocou a queda do teto insuflável do Metrodome Minneapolis, no Minnesota. O momento em que o teto ruiu ficou registado em vídeo.

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/teto-do-metrodome-minneapolis-ruiu=f620706


----------



## trepkos (13 Dez 2010 às 11:42)

Uma correcção: diz-se *Tecto * e não teto, isso não existe na nossa língua, só na variação Brasileira.

Mas ainda não percebi o tecto era de lona? queriam milagres?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

trepkos disse:


> Uma correcção: diz-se *Tecto * e não teto, isso não existe na nossa língua, só na variação Brasileira.
> 
> Mas ainda não percebi o tecto era de lona? queriam milagres?



Teto está correcto ou Correto!!!! Embora eu não concorde é o Novo Acordo Ortografico....


----------



## trepkos (13 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Teto está correcto ou Correto!!!! Embora eu não concorde é o Novo Acordo Ortografico....



Sim, se facto é o novo acordo, mas como eu não concordo com ele não o respeito, nem existe para mim.


----------

